# Cube4you trust?



## Gparker (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, so my mom was finally going to order a c4y cube , but then she said she doesnt trust the website, i was like why? and so i got as much evidence as i could to prove its trusted and she said and i quote "well you know i can make 600 videos on youtube about it too, and i can make alot of posts on speed solving.com too", so my question is where else can i get a c4y cube or do they have a backup website? i usaully used to get stuff from puzzle proz but i dont like them that much


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 1, 2009)

Cubefans is the same as cube4you


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 1, 2009)

What's not to like about Puzzleproz?

You can get a C4Y cube on ebay.

Cubefans is a backup website of Cube4you, because Firefox doesn't work on Cube4you.

Cubefans also has a better shopping system.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 1, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> What's not to like about Puzzleproz?
> 
> You can get a C4Y cube on ebay.
> 
> ...



i have 2 diys from there, both times i get 5 springs and i e-mail him and he doesnt reply


----------



## byu (Mar 1, 2009)

Email him again. I got 5 springs once and emailed him. He shipped out the spring within a day.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 1, 2009)

I was worried about cube4you because I have heard many mixed opinions about it, with some people saying they haven't received their orders and can't get any response. I also thought that the website was fairly unprofessional. However I did reluctantly place an order with them just the other day, and I was quite surprised, as I received notification the very next day that my order was being shipped. 
So far, it seems ok to me, though I haven't had time to receive my order yet.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 1, 2009)

I dont like cube4you they send wrong orders, with incifficient amount of stuff


----------



## mrbiggs (Mar 1, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > What's not to like about Puzzleproz?
> ...



Hey, but good news is that you at least have enough springs for one of them. And four extra to boot!


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 1, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I dont like cube4you they send wrong orders, with incifficient amount of stuff



Did you order from Cube4You personally or did you just read the 15 or so negative threads here? I have never had any problems with Cube4You and I'm sure countless others have received their orders without any complaints.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 1, 2009)

This is excactly what happened with me too. The reason is that I can't order from the site. The site just stop working when I come to the place where I am suppose to order.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 1, 2009)

I like C4Y, I ordered a blue type F and got a Blue C4Y cube, he sent me the Blue type F too. So I got a free cube from him


----------



## senorpreguntas (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, I just thought you should know that you can get almost anything form cube4you that you can get on ebay. Ebay is the way to go anyway because everything there is legit and a whole lot cheaper. Highly recomend ebay if your not sure about cube4you. P.S. Anyone think their shipping is outrageous, i mean i was going to order from there but the shipping was more than the item!


----------



## krazaeda (Mar 1, 2009)

Guys, as he has already said in his OP his mom won't be convinced by any forum posts so it's no use saying whether or not the site can (I think it can, ordered twice without any problems) or can not be trusted. All he asks for is another place to order the cubes.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 1, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



lol i had to use springs from pens and i find that very useful actually


----------



## Gparker (Mar 1, 2009)

i guess il try ebay, my mom will probobly trust that since we already orderd from there


----------



## comface (Mar 1, 2009)

They recified my problem when they sent me no springs and no center pieces for one of the white cube4you diy's I ordered. And I live in England, so I wasn't actually expecting them to.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, the only reason I'm ordering from cubeforyou is to get their new cube, which has been in transit to me for over 30 days now, screw them.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 1, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it.
A lot of people get their order just fine (me), but a significant amount (my friend) have to wait a long time for shipping/never get their cubes.


----------



## panyan (Mar 1, 2009)

ordered two diy's, skidproof stickers and springs sets and all were delivered fine, but i doubt i;d order from cubefans again as they have less stuff than c4y


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 1, 2009)

Inusagi said:


> This is excactly what happened with me too. The reason is that I can't order from the site. The site just stop working when I come to the place where I am suppose to order.


Anything other than IE will not work on cube4you.com. If you want to use a different browser you must go to cubefans.com.

I've never had any problem with cube4you and I've made many orders from them.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 1, 2009)

Whom do I have to email, if my order gets lost/if they don't send me a confirmation that they've got the order. 
How long did your orders take, until you got confirmation (I ordered one week ago, Paypal send the Money on Friday in the earliest morning, and right now it still says New[Unpaid] . . . )

I also had this 'mother-problem' so I'd be very happy to get the cubes and not to have problems, because otherwise there's gonna be another problem 


Alex


----------



## Gparker (Mar 1, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Whom do I have to email, if my order gets lost/if they don't send me a confirmation that they've got the order.
> How long did your orders take, until you got confirmation (I ordered one week ago, Paypal send the Money on Friday in the earliest morning, and right now it still says New[Unpaid] . . . )
> 
> I also had this 'mother-problem' so I'd be very happy to get the cubes and not to have problems, because otherwise there's gonna be another problem
> ...



they have an email on there site but i forget where and it took about 3 days after it was shipped, and it was shipped after about 2 days so about a week. idk about that problem with paypal


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 1, 2009)

Why would you want a trust?


----------



## Divin3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Is there really a cube4you on ebay? Because my parents don't order anything else besides ebay,so if there is one can anyone link it to me?Thanks


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 1, 2009)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rubik_ch_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## Gparker (Mar 1, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rubik_ch_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


thanks 
(msg too short)


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

its me again. I ordered my cubes from cube4you.com about one and a half week ago. Paypal send the money last Thursday to a guy called 'lijie Zhu' and still the order is named New[Unpaid]. Do I have to write a E-mail to them, so they know I send the money, or what should I do ???

I'm really confused right now, no, mad is the right word =|


Thanks for any help,

(mad) Alex


----------



## lalalala (Mar 3, 2009)

i just ordered my cubes yesterday and it shipped today  mine went derectly from new[paid] to shipped[paid] in a matter of hours


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, thats very nice, you can be happy that they did it that fast!!!

But you had to do nothing (no confirmation mail, no button to press, no paypal message etc.?)

(still waiting) Alex


----------



## lalalala (Mar 3, 2009)

well on his account in the forum it says his email is [email protected] you try that and add him then talk to him derectly


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, thats what I thought of, too. I already added him, so now I'm waiting for him being online. The only difference is the time difference, about +8 hours or sth. ... maybe I gonna mail him, so time doesn't matter...


----------



## lalalala (Mar 3, 2009)

yea i would e mail him too. only if he were in the us or canada some where close


----------

